# Grey/White Hair?



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Hope i don't offend anyone by posting this here but I'm curious and i figure I'd get more replies in this section. :b

When did you first notice you were going grey/white?

I've noticed pure white hairs since i was a young teen and they seem to be multiplying as the years go by, i don't think i have any grey hair's though. 

Going off my parent's I'll probably have a salt and pepper look going on by the time I'm 30.

How about you, anyone care to share?


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

I have only a rare few and I am 28. Going grey does not bother me one bit, it's actually something I would enjoy experiencing the transition over the next 30 years. Although by time I am completely grey most my hair would be gone anyway. =/


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I get the odd white hair from stress and I'm 18 D: Haha.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't have any that I know of, but I don't look for them.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Unfortunately I got baldness instead of greys. I know quite a few guys early-mid 20's who have grey hairs. I'd have no problem with grey hair, but balding sucks: there's nothing graceful about it.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I think I started getting my first grey hairs at 23. When people comment on them, they usually sound very shocked, for some reason. "OMG I can see grey hairs on you!!!" I'm not sure what response they expect to get from me :con I'm not going to run to dye my hair or anything...


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Started getting the Greys after I turned 40 but not too much though yet.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I started getting quite white hair in my bangs when I was 21. Now I use temporary dye that washes out in a month or 2 just so I can still see what I REALLY look like once in a while.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm 23, and I noticed one or two on the side of my head a little while ago. More noticeable when my hair is shorter.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Noticed my first grey hair (in my bangs) when I was 20. For about a year it was the only one, then BAM... Quite a few more there now, plus around the temples and in the back, but I don't think about it much. Every now and then I'll dye, when it really starts to depress me, but my greys don't take dye well, so - ehh... 

What concerns me is losing my hair; my father is almost completely bald, and my mother has gotten balding/thin spots at times.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

lucyinthesky said:


> I get the odd white hair from stress and I'm 18 D: Haha.


 same here

ohh god


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

My dad had pure white hair by his 40's, he looks like gandalf.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

veron said:


> I think I started getting my first grey hairs at 23. When people comment on them, they usually sound very shocked, for some reason. "OMG I can see grey hairs on you!!!" I'm not sure what response they expect to get from me  I'm not going to run to dye my hair or anything...


My realization of it actually came from kid's in my class pointing it out, I'm not sure if i will dye my hair once it goes salt and pepper - ish if i'm still fairly young. Just seems like a lot of up - keep, and I'm rather lazy. :b



okaay said:


> I've been getting white hairs since my early 20's & I'm now 26. My dad had pure white hair by his 40's, he looks like gandalf.


My parent's were both similar, whenever we had a teacher parent day all the other kid's thought my parent's were actually my grandparents, lol. :lol

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## KeithB72 (Aug 8, 2009)

In my case, 30'ish, I guess? But, even though I started noticing it then, I'm now almost 39 and it's not like it's been this rampant onslaught since that time. I mean, I can look in the mirror and notice that I do have more gray hair. But, even so, if you're 5-10 feet away from me, or if you look at pictures of me, you wouldn't think I had any. So, the gray hair I have doesn't bother me. And, I'm also thankful that I have lost precious little of it at my age. It's one of the few things that I'm happy about when I think about my looks.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Early 20's. We grey early in my family.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

From around I was 22 years of age. I've got plenty now.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

veron said:


> I think I started getting my first grey hairs at 23. When people comment on them, they usually sound very shocked, for some reason. "OMG I can see grey hairs on you!!!" I'm not sure what response they expect to get from me :con I'm not going to run to dye my hair or anything...


Reminds me a co-worker (she used to be a hair-stylist) who started playing with my hair one day, and while flipping through the back she suddenly said in a loud voice, "Look at all of the grey hairs!". Sounded more like, "Gah! You have three heads!".


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

38 years old, m'boy, and i don't have a single grey hair.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Noticed the first around age 31. Hate them (and all signs of self ageing or changing) despite them not being noticeable to others. I pull them out if I see any. My father's only just going grey so hope I inherited his follicles. I couldn't tolerate being grey and would have to dye despite hardly tolerating the rank chemicals.


----------



## nbtxdude (Jun 20, 2010)

About 27/28 I started turning grey... Now, at 39, I'm more than 3/4 grey. But most of mine were stress...


----------



## Suzume (May 20, 2011)

My first white hairs showed up when I was 17. Now I'm 30 and I have a spray or white starting on the side of my head. It doesn't bother me, since it's not prominent. I actually think it's kinda funny.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I get random strands of silvery hair (not exactly gray or white... more like a shiny gray... :? And just a couple)... and I'm only 16. I blame it on school which inevitably causes stress.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

15 and I have been slowly going silver since then. It usually gets some attention because I have a full head of long hair and look pretty young otherwise. 

It's not like the grey my peers get, like in the temples, it's more uniform -- so I don't consider it 'old age greying' if that makes any sense, more just a hair color.

Since I've had it most of my life, it dosen't bug me.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I started noticing them at 18. The lady who cut my hair last month (i think or few more months ago) plucked the ones noticeable and she said that I have quite a lot for someone at my age. I was actually worried about this just a year ago because I started finding 1 to 3 new ones each week. I haven't been noticing new ones lately, probably because my health is a bit better now (or maybe because the lady plucked them xP).


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

I started noticing them at age 27. They came on pretty fast after that.

I don't know that I have gray hair, they are all white, but normally my hair is dark brown so it looks gray now.

I used to dye my own hair...usually brown...and it stripped most of the color out of it. So the dyed part has faded to a ashy brown/gray color. I really need to get on the ball and dye it again.

Great thing about having lots of white/gray hair? It will take an unsual and/or light colors much easier. I had fuschia/purple hair at one point (mid 30s...yeah, and I complain that my neighbors look at me funny). It was after I went on some doctor prescribed drug...don't remember which...and was feeling pretty good.

I'd like to move to an artsy area so I could have purple hair again (when in the mood for it). I don't want to go gently into old age! :boogie


----------



## EvilChopSuey (Jun 26, 2011)

I just turned thirty and yeah its happening, but Im gonna be an optimist about this one and say who gives a **** at least I still have hair, but I won't be worried until it travels down south...then we gotta go to plan b... alot of hair dye , I just don't want to be one of those guys who is obviously dying their hair way into the golden years and just fighting it tooth and nail... I like who I'm growing into and I think thats sexier to women then being a tool and denying that your getting old and going the comb over botox route


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Never got to the grey/white hair stage. I went straight to the no hair stage.


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm 32 and I have one grey hair. My friend though, who is the same age is very grey and just married a really good looking girl. Bottom line, doesnt mean much.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm 30 now and I'm graying at the temples. My haircutter first noticed some gray hairs when I was in my early twenties and for a few years I dyed my hair to cover them up. That was a waste of money because there were only a few and even today I have to be in the right light for someone to notice them. The older I get, the more thankful I am to still have hair at all.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I was freaking out when I found my first grey hair, I was like 30 and I couldn't beleive I already had grey hair. Thank god for hair dye.


----------



## Albert11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Better to turn white than to turn loose. My husband started turning grey in his late teens. Now he has all white hair and it is gorgeous!


----------



## Spelunk (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a redhead and we tend to go what they call buff before we go white.. it's kinda a colorless tan color.. .warm gray lol I'm 36 and have a lot of that going on since maybe 32 or so. I do however have one long, thick white hair sprouting from the middle of my forehead (the hairline.. not like.. sproing right out of the middle) which I have had since childhood.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

spelunk said:


> i do however have one long, thick white hair sprouting from the middle of my forehead (the hairline.. Not like.. Sproing right out of the middle)


LOL! Wouldn't that be a great conversation piece, having one "sproing right out in the middle"? 



spelunk said:


> I'm a redhead and we tend to go what they call buff before we go white.. it's kinda a colorless tan color.. .warm gray lol


Didn't know about/notice that before. Sounds like a pleasant transition, actually.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

:dd


----------



## ambergris (Oct 15, 2010)

I started going grey at 19, but it's all clustered in one streak at the temples rather than scattered all over my head, and my aversion to hairdressers means I frequently go several months without bothering to cover it up. (I've tried home dye kits, but my hair is long enough to make things messy.)


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

My aunt got her grey hair around the age of twelve!, that's uncommon though, & that deffinately hasn't happened to me, i'm guessing around my mid forties, along with everyone else.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I start getting white hairs a few years ago; age 27 or 28. I just got them colored for the first time two weeks ago.


----------



## StimulateYourBrain (Nov 20, 2011)

GuyMontag said:


> I'm 23, and I noticed one or two on the side of my head a little while ago. More noticeable when my hair is shorter.


I only got a few whites on the side of my head... Strange


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

27 now and i got a lot of them (front/sides)  it doesn't bother me


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I started seeing white hair starting at the age of 18. I don't ever die my hair though. My grandma used to die her hair and it started falling out. She was almost bald by the age of 50. People tell me my hair is cool looking with the white highlights, but I don't think so. They kind of have a mind of there own, and go every which way. Ill take that as opposed to baldness any day.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I started getting gray hair on the sides when I was in my late twenties. I have much more now, but most of my hair is still brown/black.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm 35 and haven't noticed any yet on my head. I have a few white hairs in my eyebrows though.


----------



## pianist (Oct 5, 2011)

I wish mine was turning grey, instead of all falling out. But I guess its only bothers you if you let it.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I remember seeing the odd gray hair on my head when I was like 17 or 18. Now at 32 I have a few more in my hair which is also thinning and a tiny patch in my beard where it's most noticeable on my chin. It's likely all here early because I have had lots of stress in my life since I was about 17-18. So my future looks to be bald with gray face hair and I haven't accomplished a damn thing with my life yet. Probably gonna have to start buying shoe polish for my face in a couple years. Knowing me I might try to swipe it on my head as well to look like a fool. I would rather have a full head of grays that I can colour than go bald, but I don't get to choose my dna.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I have some here and there since early 20s even worse is the onset of going bald which started 3 years ago. In reality that doesn't bother me that much. i plan on keeping my hair short anyways, just shorter than it is now, then.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Everyone on my moms side of the family starts getting white hairs very early. One of my uncles is only 6 years older than me, but he's almost completely white up top. I haven't noticed any white hairs on my head, but I have several of them in my goatee area which is kind of odd. I won't care when I start graying up top though, I actually think it's a cool look. I'd rather go grey than bald.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

I just recently noticed a gray patch in my beard.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

i like a bit of grey hair, i think it makes a man look distinguished


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I am 25 and getting grayer and grayer by the month. I have to dye my hair about as often as I get it cut. I think it runs in my family because both my parents claim to have grayed young as well.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

teens LOL

and now i'm in my late 20s and have about 15 white hairs(not grey ) I even noticed a white eyebrow hair. yuck. premature greying runs on my fathers side of the family.

so for now I just dye my hair


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I've never seen a grey hair, but have never really looked. 

I've been highlighting my hair for the last 15 years. My hair stylist knows better than to point it out if she's seen any. :b


----------



## RonM (Jan 5, 2011)

When I turned 30. 

I commonly get them on the sides of my head. I've become pretty handy with the tweezers but I'm not obsessive about it.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I noticed some white hairs a couple years ago. They seem like they are more coarse than my normal hairs.



max4225 said:


> Also I'm getting new patches of fur on my ears


I'm also getting a couple hairs on my ears. It freaks me out because I feel like one of those really old guys who have enough hair to be able to comb it in there, lol. I end up plucking them.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmm...I hope I don't get hair on odd parts of my body. That certainly doesn't run in the family though. I too get the odd white hair--pure white--in my beard, of all places. There isn't a single color on my head other than brown, but my beard has both red and white in it :sus.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I noticed a few grey hair a few years ago, it was nothing to write home about. The other day, when I looked in the mirror, I found a clump of it, I have no idea where it came from......Almost sprouted over night.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry for the late resurrection, but this topic is what made me finally stop lurking and sign up.

I got my hair cut today and was shocked to see a half-white strand fall off. Freaking out, I checked and found two more, all pure white. I just turned 30 a month ago, and since my mom didn't start greying (never white) until her 50s I am still pretty shocked. I've been eating really bad since losing my job some time ago, basically living on fast food and soda, so I'm going to change up my diet and start taking vitamins and the like. Hopefully that'll do, or in a few weeks I guess I'll be on here reviewing "Just for Men".

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sorry for the late resurrection, but this topic is what made me finally stop lurking and sign up.
> 
> I got my hair cut today and was shocked to see a half-white strand fall off. Freaking out, I checked and found two more, all pure white. I just turned 30 a month ago, and since my mom didn't start greying (never white) until her 50s I am still pretty shocked. I've been eating really bad since losing my job some time ago, basically living on fast food and soda, so I'm going to change up my diet and start taking vitamins and the like. Hopefully that'll do, or in a few weeks I guess I'll be on here reviewing "Just for Men".
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


Your mom was probably colouring her hair for years?


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a few, I just pluck them out when I see them, like how dare they show up on my head. Overall, my hair is medium to dark brown with natural highlights. My dad greyed mostly in his 40s and 50s and my mom's hair is still more black than grey and she's close to 70.


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

I noticed my first grey in my 20's. Now that I'm 46 I don't need to look very hard to find them, but my hair is still mainly brown. One odd thing is that I have 2 to 3 times more grey on the right side than on the left. I don't get bothered by grey hair, grey = time = wisdom


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

grey = time = shaving my head to look like The Rock


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I noticed gray hair around age 25. Today, I definitely have more gray hair on the right side of my head than the left. That includes facial hair.


----------



## Scrumpilump2000 (Jan 24, 2011)

Noticed, to my horror, first grey hair at eighteen years. I developed a "hairlock" eventually. This is a clump of white hair in one spot only, right near the front middle of my forehead. I lived with it, like a freak, for years without resorting to colouring it.

Now the white/grey has kind of levelled out and I'm sorta greyish all over.

Total freak show, though! I don't know why I didn't just dye it. Runs in the family, you know, like depression, and social anxiety. 

Oh well!


----------



## Zemon3 (Oct 20, 2012)

Dye it. Got it this summer. Fight back.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Got a couple of white hairs on my scalp this year and freaked out so pulled those suckers right out!
Then found out that its best to *never pull them* *out* otherwise you could be left with bald patches or thinner patches of hair later on down the track!


----------



## Scrumpilump2000 (Jan 24, 2011)

Zemon3 said:


> Dye it. Got it this summer. Fight back.


I have dyed. I will dye again, goddamnit! :boogie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've got some gray hairs. Every once in a while I'll dye my hair.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It would take an up close & personal inspection to find the few grays I have.

Hair loss is the real issue.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I think I first noticed in my late 20s. I tried telling myself it was just brown hair bleached by the sun. Now I am 41 and each time I go to get my hair cut, more and more white/silver hair falls into my lap. The vast majority of my hair is still dark, though.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have baldness but when it does come in it's pure white now.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have notice a few grays in my facial hair recently. I am not sure if I'm secure with this or not, since I hate shaving daily.


----------

